# Lumberjack Pellets



## mike49107 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have been reading quite a few posts where people are paying $1 or more per pound for pellets.  It also seems that the Lumberjack pellets are fairly popular.  I felt the need to pass this information along to those that may be looking for cheaper pellets.

"Rural King" and "Big R" has them for $8.99/20lb bag and $16.99/40lb bag, regular price.  They can be purchased through their websites, just not sure what shipping charges would be.  I have a few of both stores close by, but thought I would share the information.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 16, 2018)

Went to pu some the other day and only had cherry then every thing else was a blend,settled on Pecan ,decent flavor but low heat compared to hickory,need to find another source or stock up when they have it,noticed they had apple blend also and might try that next.Used a lot more of the pecan pellets when I bumped up out of smoke mode.


----------



## mike49107 (Jul 16, 2018)

So far, I have only used the Hickory.  Seems to burn around a pound per hour for me at 225°.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 17, 2018)

Had been using Pit Boss with "meh" results. Just picked up some LumberJack pellets at Big R for about the same price as the Pit Boss. Going to start trying those hoping to get a much better "smoke" profile. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bregent (Jul 17, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Had been using Pit Boss with "meh" results. Just picked up some LumberJack pellets at Big R for about the same price as the Pit Boss. Going to start trying those hoping to get a much better "smoke" profile. Thanks for the heads up.



Make sure you get the 100% hickory. Lumberjack makes a Hickory blend as well as the 100%.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 18, 2018)

bregent said:


> Make sure you get the 100% hickory. Lumberjack makes a Hickory blend as well as the 100%.



I didn't realize that. Thank you for the tip/heads up!


----------

